# Short Notice SoCal Herf



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Well guys I have been wanting to have a herf for some time now and a day just came open. 

Day: Saturday, Oct. 25th

Time: Noonish??

Location: My House in Temecula

I know there are many SoCal herfs that go on but I always seem to be right in the middle location wise and never get a chance to make it. I think it is about time to make it happen.

Everyone is invited. I am a strong believer in living a simple life so I am not gonna stress about food and what not. If I get enough interest then I can plan something out. I just wanna have some BOTL over for some cigars and a few drinks.

If interested sign up here and send me a PM:tu


Gary (gwc4sc)


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome....I think Im available that day....let me clear it with the boss (My fiancee) and Ill let you know....


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Sign me up ! ! !

STS:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
*


----------



## cphk96 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be there

And a bump for our So Cal BOTL's:tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn great idea Gary....I hope to make the next one! But I can't make this one, I'm sorry. Really appreciate the invite. RG for you anyway!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Bump:ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Bump:ss


SoCal SchmoCal


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shvictor said:


> SoCal SchmoCal


Damn, dont be such a hater Steve. I am an honarary member of the BABOTL.:tu I dont hate why do you?

By the way you looked great in that Redskins shirt


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Savor the Stick said:


> *Sign me up ! ! !*
> 
> *STS:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss*


Sorry Kev, you are not invited. I know you will bring way too many cigars


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Sorry Kev, you are not invited. I know you will bring way too many cigars


What??? When has that ever been a factor for entrance into a Herf?

:bn


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

Gary, maybe that evening we can all take a trip and meet at Zarkas for the Perdomo Party? Nick himself is supposed to be showing up.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

INTREPER said:


> Gary, maybe that evening we can all take a trip and meet at Zarkas for the Perdomo Party? Nick himself is supposed to be showing up.


Sounds like a plan stan:tu We can herf it up here for a few hours and then go crash Zarkas for the Perdomo event. We can show them how CS rolls


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Damn, dont be such a hater Steve. I am an honarary member of the BABOTL.:tu I dont hate why do you?
> 
> By the way you looked great in that Redskins shirt


I love you Man....


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shvictor said:


> I love you Man....


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Time to get organized. Please add your name to the list if you plan on making it.

gwc4sc
cphk96
STS


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *INTREPER* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1934225#post1934225 
_Gary, maybe that evening we can all take a trip and meet at Zarkas for the Perdomo Party? Nick himself is supposed to be showing up._

Sounds like a plan stan:tu We can herf it up here for a few hours and then go crash Zarkas for the Perdomo event. We can show them how CS rolls

*ohhhh i like the sound of that!

"All for one, and one for all"---Cigars that is.

STS:ss
*


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Savor the Stick said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *INTREPER* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1934225#post1934225
> _Gary, maybe that evening we can all take a trip and meet at Zarkas for the Perdomo Party? Nick himself is supposed to be showing up._
> 
> ...


I'm in. Kevin (sts) will be bringing my sticks! 

And of course I'll be going to zarkas.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Time to get organized. Please add your name to the list if you plan on making it.

gwc4sc
cphk96
STS
Legend


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd love to be there, have fun. :tu


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I'd love to be there, have fun. :tu


*Good I'd like to meet you Mean D....and see if it's true.*
*

STS:ss*


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

Depending on my work load that weekend, I should be able to attend the Perdomo party minimumly.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

i'm in like flint via Skype style


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> i'm in like flint via Skype style


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone know the details on what time Nick Perdomo is supposed to be at Zarka? Need to do anything special to get into the party?


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

INTREPER said:


> Anyone know the details on what time Nick Perdomo is supposed to be at Zarka? Need to do anything special to get into the party?


*Sorry to keep you waiting for an answer. Here is the e-mail I received from Zarka's.*

*"What: Perdomo Cigars tasting event
When: Saturday, Oct. 25, from 5-10 p.m.
Where: Zarka Cigar Lounge

Be sure to join us on Oct. 25 when Nick Perdomo, of Perdomo Cigars,
will be at Zarka Cigar Lounge for another fun event. Perdomo Cigars --
whether we are talking about ESVs, Edicion De Silvio, or the new
Patriarch -- are a favorite here at Zarka. Don't miss this chance to
smoke some great cigars and get some great deals.

That night only, buy a box of of Perdomo Cigars (select models) and
receive 10 PERCENT OFF and your choice of a FREE Perdomo Vectra
Thunder 3 Flame Lighter or a FREE 4-pack of Perdomo ESV cigars.

Also that night, buy 3 Perdomo Cigars and receive 1 FREE PERDOMO CIGAR.

Tickets are $15 per person and include 1 Perdomo cigar, one drink,
access to the lounge for the evening and a raffle ticket -- raffle
drawings will be held throughout the evening.

It is going to be another fun night at Zarka. Don't miss out.

If you have any questions, call the lounge at (951) 587-9854.

See you in the humidor,

Zack and the staff at Zarka Cigar Lounge"*
*
STS*:ss


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*The herf is still on the last time I talked to Gary. He does want to start at 2:00 p.m. *:chk:chk* herf for about 3 hrs. then head over to the Perdomo event.

PM here...*:chk:chk
*
STS:ss
*


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya what he said:tu

Anyone who plans on attending just needs to send me a PM for directions.



Savor the Stick said:


> *The herf is still on the last time I talked to Gary. He does want to start at 2:00 p.m. *:chk:chk* herf for about 3 hrs. then head over to the Perdomo event. *
> 
> *PM here....Thanks*:chk:chk
> 
> *STS:ss*


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Did any of you MAYBES get an answer from the wife yet???

Let me know guys


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*:bl**:chkCool Can't wait!:chk:bl

STS:ss
*


----------



## StinkiMonki (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd like the chance to meet some of you guys for a herf, but this one conflicts with an event at my lounge. Maybe next time, or next time you guys can drive on over. 

Illusionie Event on Nov 15th.

Geoff


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll more than likely be able to only show up to Zarkas. But that's evern looking a little iffy due to work. I'll know for sure come Saturday morning.


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

INTREPER said:


> I'll more than likely be able to only show up to Zarkas. But that's evern looking a little iffy due to work. I'll know for sure come Saturday morning.


*I hope you can at least stop in for a "HI I am Intreper".
STS
*


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you guys wearing any official CS HERF gear so I can single you out from the crowds at Zarkas???


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

INTREPER said:


> Are you guys wearing any official CS HERF gear so I can single you out from the crowds at Zarkas???


*We will be the three guys sitting together and relaxing.

STS I will wear a name tag....Kevin *


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds good Kevin!


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

I look like my picture only younger. Heavier taller. Less gray. And a ******. So basically nothing like it


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be the guy 103 miles away who looks like Charlie Chaplin. Sorry I can't make it fellas. Have a blast!


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*Don't worry David we'll do it again after Gary(gwcsc) gets moved. You will be missed. :tu 
Have a good (responsible)time at your party.

Blessings, 
STS*:ss


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry we didn't get a chance to hook up at Zarkas. But maybe we did and didn't even know it 

Was it me, or was every group of guys in 3's ? :r
I asked a few peeps if they were fellow BOTL and got funny looks so I sat back down and continued smoking my new Perdomo Patriarch :tu YUMMMM!!!!

Nick and Chuck were a blast to talk to last night and really had a good time. I had to take off early on in the night but i'm glad I made it out for a little while. Here are some pics:


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

STS and I were there sitting at the table in front of the projection. I will post some pics Monday. 

Sorry we missed you.


----------



## INTREPER (Oct 1, 2008)

We were literally sitting across from one another :ss
You were the guys that kept coming in with the bags of McDonalds :dr
Who was on the laptop at the end of the table the whole time???
As you can tell by the above pics, I was the guy sitting directly across from you by the Plasma TV showing the football game.
I feel like we should be writing one of those missed encounter adds on Craigslist :r

Well, at least for next time, we'll know who the heck we are :tu


----------

